# Adding an SD card



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi. I ordered a 64 GB SD card for my new 8" Fire HD. I've already downloaded a TV series and some books to the device. Do these need to be transferred to a new card? Will they be removed when I replace the 16 GB card?

If so, how do I do that? Do I need to download everything again?

Thanks.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Think of the micro SD card as a type of hard drive. You have "stuff" on the 16 gb card and if you remove the card from the Fire, obviously it will no longer be available on the Fire; but it does remain on the SD card. The new 64 gb card will have nothing on it until you load something onto it - pictures, music, video, whatever. Think if it as moving your files from a closet to a spare room; still storage just with more space. As for transferring ... yes, you will need to either transfer from one card to the other or re-download your files.

To transfer your files from one card to another you can connect your Fire to a computer using your charging cord then download you 16 gb card files to the computer then upload them to the new card in your Fire (after exchanging cards in the Fire). Or you can get something like this so you can download to your computer then upload to the new card (you may have gotten one with your new card):


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Think of the micro SD card as a type of hard drive. You have "stuff" on the 16 gb card and if you remove the card from the Fire, obviously it will no longer be available on the Fire; but it does remain on the SD card. The new 64 gb card will have nothing on it until you load something onto it - pictures, music, video, whatever. Think if it as moving your files from a closet to a spare room; still storage just with more space. As for transferring ... yes, you will need to either transfer from one card to the other or re-download your files.
> 
> To transfer your files from one card to another you can connect your Fire to a computer using your charging cord then download you 16 gb card files to the computer then upload them to the new card in your Fire (after exchanging cards in the Fire). Or you can get something like this so you can download to your computer then upload to the new card (you may have gotten one with your new card):


Thanks. I guess I cant visualize where the files are on the tablet. There's no 'file explorer' to go to to look in folders. I have to find where the files are stored. I did have the the TV series stored in the Cloud too, it was an option, so I can download it again from there. And the books I can re-add just like before. I'm sure glad I am dong this sooner rather than later!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think there is a file explorer built in, but you should be able to find something at the Amazon apps store. You are right. If the book or video is in the cloud you can download from there. If you are connected to a wifi net I think you can stream from the cloud also.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

ES File Explorer works well

Susie


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SusieQ said:


> ES File Explorer works well
> 
> Susie


Thank you Susie, is this an app I should add?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SusieQ said:


> ES File Explorer works well
> 
> Susie


Thanks I just got my new SD card in the mail and will see what I can do.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

ES File Explorer is in the Amazon app store and is installed on all my devices. I think it will suit your purposes!

Susie


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Update. So the 16 GB that came with the new Fire HD 8" seems to be internal, because there was no SD card in the SD card slot.

So I added my new 64 GB SD card and that is *additional* to the 16 GB it came with. Bonus! And I dont have to move any files to the new card. 

Going forward, in Settings, there are preferences for where to upload and store music, books, video, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes!  That's why the recommendation is not to pay for more then 16GB to come with it, as you can add plenty more for much less money. And most things that take up a lot of space can go on the SD card, so you don't need more built in.


----------

